# Skilled - Nominated, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year



## mkhng (Feb 22, 2014)

How many of us have heard from CO with message


> "*Skilled - Nominated*, has a limited number of places left for the *2013-14 program year.*
> 
> This means the processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the department cannot grant any application until the following program year, unless more visa places become available.


Can anyone help me to understand:

What does this mean?
Could this also mean the VISA be rejected?
From which month of the year to which month does 2013-14 program year start and end?
Is there any reference link from where this statistics could be tracked? How many places are left?
Has anyone else got this message from her/his CO?
Can anything else be done apart from wait and hope for the best?
Is current economic conditions & lowest employment rate in decade at Oz responsible for this?
Is this applies to all professions, states or is it specific for few? I noticed there are many applicants who applied in Jan 2014 have received the grant in Feb/Mar 2014!


----------



## Kkkk (Feb 9, 2014)

mkhng said:


> How many of us have heard from CO with message
> 
> Can anyone help me to understand:
> 
> ...




For which subcalss you have applied ..


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

mkhng said:


> How many of us have heard from CO with message
> 
> Can anyone help me to understand:
> 
> ...


this simply means depending on your nominated occupation that
1. it may or may not take longer because of high submission
2. if the slots have been filled and DIBP decides to close off any grants, then your grant will probably come after July 14 once the FY year starts

thats just my interpretation of what was stated. anyone please correct me if im wrong. what i do understand is if you have lodged your visa and paid already, you either get a grant or rejected (Based on overclaiming, security issues etc - but not because of slots i think)


----------



## mkhng (Feb 22, 2014)

Kkkk said:


> For which subcalss you have applied ..


I applied for Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) with SA SS in Nov 2013.


----------



## Kkkk (Feb 9, 2014)

mkhng said:


> I applied for Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) with SA SS in Nov 2013.


Honestly i have no idea what will happen,,, 

but i have applied for 457 visa and at the moment only sponsored application is lodged, 

I am just waiting for further process. Hoping to get everything soon.


----------



## mkhng (Feb 22, 2014)

Kkkk said:


> but i have applied for 457 visa and at the moment only sponsored application is lodged,


Have you lodged with SA? I think states would easily sponsor, it's the DIBP which is taking longer after VISA filing.

Anyway, best of luck for you application!


----------



## Kkkk (Feb 9, 2014)

mkhng said:


> Have you lodged with SA? I think states would easily sponsor, it's the DIBP which is taking longer after VISA filing.
> 
> Anyway, best of luck for you application!


Mine is in sydney,,

Thanks dear,, 

Wish. You good luck ... 
Hope for best and fast process ...


----------



## nkv (Feb 11, 2014)

mkhng said:


> What does this mean?


At this moment this sounds like it just means you need to wait. It depends on CO and you application's merit for the outcome after the program year. 


> Could this also mean the VISA be rejected?


I have heard very few rejections once SS is there unless there is some problem with the supporting documents. Best wishes for your grant!


> From which month of the year to which month does 2013-14 program year start and end?


I am not sure but it might be from May to Jun of following year. So, Jul 2014 should be the start of new program year 2014-15. 


> Is there any reference link from where this statistics could be tracked? How many places are left?


No link with so specific information or stats you seek. But, in general there are few that could help with some related information:

Priority Processing
Occupation Ceiling > Reports > Occupation Ceilings



> Has anyone else got this message from her/his CO?


Few have mentioned about this message on this forum. Look for the other posts.


> Can anything else be done apart from wait and hope for the best?


Just, calm your nerves and have patience 


> Is current economic conditions & lowest employment rate in decade at Oz responsible for this?


May be or may not be. There is no way to know about the Oz Govt. policy decisions being outside. In a way it could be good to hold on until job market / economy recovers rather to go there now and struggle to survive/find job.


> Is this applies to all professions, states or is it specific for few? I noticed there are many applicants who applied in Jan 2014 have received the grant in Feb/Mar 2014!


Does not seems so. It might depend on state to state and your occupation's demand in that state.

So many other users have been posting daily about their grants in other threads where 2013/14 applicants. That indicates the grants are still given.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

hi guys,,
i applied 489 RSM WA on 29 sep 2013, medical and all document submited to CO in November 2013, still waiting for grant, my frnd applied 489 RSM WA on 29th aug 2013, still he has been waiting for grant, DIBP claim processing time for this type visa is 3 months nw...,


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

processing time of RSM 190/489 is now three months,, as per Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times

but i hv been waiting from last 5 n half month, anybody is there same like in my situation


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

hii anybody
is there who applied to WA 489 ss
before september 2013 and got granted, plzz inform


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> hii anybody
> is there who applied to WA 489 ss
> before september 2013 and got granted, plzz inform


Nikks.. I think you should subscribe to WA state sponsorship... They will help you there to know where you stand... I know how it is frustrating and this waiting is really killing us..


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

hi hedy, thx...., as per ur instruction i subscribe to WA sponsorship, but i hv n't get any expected reply, life is pause because of this process, cant do any other things all plans depend upon outcome.,


----------



## rajforu86 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I have been advised by my CO the same thing..saying that as planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely time frame for finalization of your application.

I have lodged my application(190 subclass - VIC SS) on 5/12/2013, 2013..CO assigned - 23/01/2014, Medical and PCC submission - 5/03/2014..Final Decision - Pending

Is there any link where we can get the figure of 190 visa application number approved till date? Anybody got his/her PR with VIC sponsorship?? VIC people are getting PR at the moment? any example please let me know.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

rajforu86 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been advised by my CO the same thing..saying that as planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely time frame for finalization of your application.
> 
> ...


Raj is your occupation code falls in golden six??

According to my understanding, this is more relevant to occupation code and its ceiling. DIBP has received numerous applications for some selected occupations and to curb it they have slowed down the process. However, process time of other professions will remain the same ( I am hoping for this)

It has been seen that this forum is primarily full of guys with computer / IT back ground and they are the ones who are facing this problem because of huge number of applicants from these guys...


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

mkhng said:


> I applied for Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) with SA SS in Nov 2013.


Whats your occupation code?


----------



## rajforu86 (Mar 18, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> Raj is your occupation code falls in golden six??
> 
> According to my understanding, this is more relevant to occupation code and its ceiling. DIBP has received numerous applications for some selected occupations and to curb it they have slowed down the process. However, process time of other professions will remain the same ( I am hoping for this)
> 
> It has been seen that this forum is primarily full of guys with computer / IT back ground and they are the ones who are facing this problem because of huge number of applicants from these guys...


Hi Chiku,

Thanks for your reply.

Yeah it's falls under the golden six. My occupation is Software Tester (261314) under VIC SOL. But many of my friends got their PR under this category on October - Jan time frame within 1-2 completion of their medical/PCC whereas that pro-rata rule applied on these 6 occupations from Sep 2013. 

Don't know what's going on in Immigration which is totally a black box.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

rajforu86 said:


> Hi Chiku,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


Below Information will give you an insight:-

An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration programme. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued for general skilled migration for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations.

Occupational ceilings do not apply to Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses. For State and Territory Government nominated visas, a State or Territory Government will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling. For clients with an Expression of Interest in occupational groups which have reached their ceiling, please note that Expressions of Interests remain valid for two years from the date of submission.

We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs for below six occupations:

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
2334 Electronics Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2633 Telecommunications Engineers.
Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued in these occupations for the remainder of the 2013-14 programme year.

Half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements commenced on 2 September 2013.

The total ceiling will remain the same for these occupations in the 2013/2014 programme year as displayed in the occupational ceiling table with the relevant occupations marked with an asterisk (*).

The table below shows the occupation ceilings for the 2013-2014 programme year for each occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) by four-digit ANZSCO code unit group, and the number of invitations issued for each occupation in the current programme year to date:


----------



## rajforu86 (Mar 18, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> Below Information will give you an insight:-
> 
> An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration programme. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued for general skilled migration for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations.
> 
> ...


Again thanks for you prominent reply on this.

In my occupation 2613..we have still 1300 places remaining as per occupation ceiling, it's fille 3618 whereas the total quota is 4800 for this FY. I don't think they are giving visa on this basis, they are also looking totla number of 190 visa that have been lodged this FY, the number of slots should be different for this 190 subclass visa. 

Because , my case is already completed, nothing is required from my side, only decision is pending..still they are holding just because of 190 subclass visa slots.

That is my understading, please share yours as well.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

rajforu86 said:


> Again thanks for you prominent reply on this.
> 
> In my occupation 2613..we have still 1300 places remaining as per occupation ceiling, it's fille 3618 whereas the total quota is 4800 for this FY. I don't think they are giving visa on this basis, they are also looking totla number of 190 visa that have been lodged this FY, the number of slots should be different for this 190 subclass visa.
> 
> ...


I guess u r right Raj.. same for me.. process completed pending decision. I believe we will have to wait until july


----------



## rajforu86 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hedy said:


> I guess u r right Raj.. same for me.. process completed pending decision. I believe we will have to wait until july


Hi Hedy,

Thanks for your reply on this.

Do you think we have a little chance to get it in this FY since we have lodged our application last year December that means we come into the occupation ceiling limitation. They also have 3 months timeline to take decision on 190 visa applications.

I don't understand if they are reaching their ceiling why they are still encouraging people to lodge the visa?

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

rajforu86 said:


> Hi Hedy,
> 
> Thanks for your reply on this.
> 
> ...


Hi Raj,

I am also worried like you, I had applied in February 2014 and do not know whats happening... I shared my thoughts with you thats all... dont get discouraged because of it !

Chiku


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

They are waiting for people with more points I think and they Grant the highest and leave the rest / reject ? not sure.


----------



## p_sherman (Mar 12, 2014)

rajforu86 said:


> I don't understand if they are reaching their ceiling why they are still encouraging people to lodge the visa?
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj


VAC. Cha-ching!


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

noobrex said:


> They are waiting for people with more points I think and they Grant the highest and leave the rest / reject ? not sure.


I do not think so..unless ur documents are fraudulent or you don't qualify for the points u claim..rejection is unjustified. I believe that our worst scenario is waiting till July until a new slots are openes for visa grant. I lodged on mid decemeber..and finalized the whole process in mid of Feb as per CO instructions.. am still hoping to know their decision earlier than July as I have many many decisions are pending on their's. Best of luck to all of us.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hedy said:


> I do not think so..unless ur documents are fraudulent or you don't qualify for the points u claim..rejection is unjustified. I believe that our worst scenario is waiting till July until a new slots are openes for visa grant. I lodged on mid decemeber..and finalized the whole process in mid of Feb as per CO instructions.. am still hoping to know their decision earlier than July as I have many many decisions are pending on their's. Best of luck to all of us.


Its there country they have every right to grant or reject. Moreover people with more points deserve a place then with the people with 60 points


----------



## rajforu86 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi all...
Thanks everyone's thought on this.

I think point is also one factor..and there are other factors as well like demand of that occupation in that particular state in this FY, location of the applicant like offshore or onshore, if you are claiming state sponsorship are you staying there at the moment n doing job in that profile or not...all these...

Please let us know if any of us get PR ..all the best all of you..fingers crossed...


----------



## rajforu86 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi chiku,

Not at all mate..this is the forum we can share thoughts here...no point of discouragement..I appreciate it valuable inputs..
Also post if u find something like that.

Thanks 
Raj


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

Recently, the craze for Australian PR has increased so much. My agent was surprised by the skill assessment time itself - it took 3 months for me. They were expecting much more earlier. Now, comes the VISA stage - if what I hear of July then, July is a bit far for me guyss... 

Our minds are made up so much - that we are unable to bear this void of grants..


----------



## rajforu86 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi GK,

Agreed with your opinion. Earlier ppl used to get ACS with 2-3weeks ..many of my friends got their ACS within 2 weeks..but now rule changed because of huge volume of applications...it took 3 months for me as well...

Let's hope for the best...


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

SkillSelect – SkillSelect

According to this occupation ceiling list, our occupation is only 50% full, yet the grants are delayed. And the page states that the ceiling will remain the same.


----------



## rajforu86 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Tuba,

I tried by browsing that link..no info as you said ..it's 50% filled...


----------



## rajforu86 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Tuba,
Which occupation u r in?

Raj


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

gkkumar said:


> Recently, the craze for Australian PR has increased so much. My agent was surprised by the skill assessment time itself - it took 3 months for me. They were expecting much more earlier. Now, comes the VISA stage - if what I hear of July then, July is a bit far for me guyss...
> 
> Our minds are made up so much - that we are unable to bear this void of grants..


completely agree with you mate... after lodging the visa we are mentally prepared to leave our country and start life a fresh in a new place (which seems scary at times but what the heck, we have taken the lunge and will succeed)


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Raj, 
Mechanical engineer. 60 points.


----------



## rajforu86 (Mar 18, 2014)

Tuba
Then I think u shd get it early...all the best...


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

u guys applied in feb 2014 and getting fustrate, i hv been waiting from last 6 mnths for grant...,lets hope for good guys


----------



## rajforu86 (Mar 18, 2014)

Which visa u applied for Nikk?


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey everyone, someone on another thread.. his agent told him if you did not reveive a grant within the coming two weeks..then grants will be after July.


----------



## rajforu86 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Hedy,

Can you post that thread...from where you are referring?

Thanks
Raj


----------



## reedtv (Jan 7, 2014)

Hedy said:


> Hey everyone, someone on another thread.. his agent told him if you did not reveive a grant within the coming two weeks..then grants will be after July.


where?


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

489 WA SS, i contact to DIBP on twitter , and got reply that '' We aim to process 75 per cent
of applications within the
timeframes detailed below. It
should be noted that individual
actual processing times will vary
depending on a range of factors.''


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

NIKSS said:


> 489 WA SS, i contact to DIBP on twitter , and got reply that '' We aim to process 75 per cent
> of applications within the
> timeframes detailed below. It
> should be noted that individual
> ...


What are the time frames? Please share


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

489 applied to WA sep-2013 all document medical done Nov-2013..., sill waiting for grant


----------



## Gandhara (Oct 2, 2013)

Total state nominations till Jan are 10, 257 as shown by the following link:

SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 10 February 2014 Results

But does that number include dependents?


----------

